# Machine upgrade



## Kam Fong (Mar 10, 2021)

I would like to share my thoughts about my recent machine purchase. I was using a round column rong-fu RF31 mill for close to six years. About six weeks ago I replaced it with a Smithy MI-329M square column model. The frustration of guessing where to position the head in order to perform more than one task was always an issue. Speed selection being cumbersome caused me to sometimes mill or drill at less than ideal speeds. Machine vibration may have been improved with the use of link belts but I did not pursue it. 
My aim here is not to run down the round column mills. Mine served me very well and it was definitely an improvement on the three in one machine. It was mainly a convenience upgrade. 
I'm very satisfied with the new mill and would recommend it to others in need of a bench top type machine.


----------



## grover (May 13, 2021)

Hello, Did you buy this new? I am looking to purchase a mill of this size and did a search and found this and the MI-409MZ with power feed in Z. I believe both models have tilting head. Yours 90* and the other one 45*. How does that work with the oil bath in the spindle head? They mention flat dovetail ways. What does that mean. 
It looks like a fine machine.


----------



## Kam Fong (May 13, 2021)

Yes purchased new. I have not tilted the head but Smithy claims there may be some seepage from the fill plug since it is vented. What does flat dovetail ways mean? I'm not sure. Others may weigh in on that. I'm happy with it especially with the Dro Pros dro.


----------

